# Game 14: Heat @ Magic (11/25/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 25th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even without Nelson, the Magic scare the **** outta me. Our team seems to let threes rain on them - and Magic are the best in the game at that.

Plus, Carter is a Heat Killer - where's that voodoo doll? :laugh:

Mario better kill JWill, otherwise I might cry. We coulda had white choc back, he's lookin real solid at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We were being serious about that? :laugh:

Lewis is also a Heat Killer. He averaged 19ppg last seeason on 56% shooting and 64% from 3 

Then there's Dwight but thats to be expected against any team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They really have some shooters on that team.

JWill, Carter, Lewis, Barnes, Redick, Anderson, Pietrus....

Our perimeter D is gonna have to be ace.

Enough of JJ as starting 3 also - he's shown nothing. Id rather Dorell out there for defense personally.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade always seems to do amazing against the Magic so I had to go look up the stats:

In 17 career games against the Magic, he is averaging 31/6/5 on 55% shooting. Easily his highest scoring average vs an opponent he has played 17 or more times and one of two teams he averages 30+ against (the other is 10 games against Utah)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What is the over-under on 3's made by the Magic? I am putting the O/U at 14.5 makes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ouch,

I have to vote Under just by principle. 14.5 makes is rape.

Here is to us not getting Raped!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What is on James Jones's feet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a bad start


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sick block by Wade on Pietrus.

Nice second chance bucket by Beasley at the other end!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another JJ patented potential 4-point-play


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

James Jones has some uke: shoes, but nice 4 point play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ with another 4pt play :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ patented 4pt play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And here come the 3's...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pretty Beas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> James Jones has some uke: shoes, but nice 4 point play!


Right?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Magic make me hate the 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We love giving up shots at the buzzer. Its our hobby.

Sick missed dunk/pass for JJ's 3

Beas with 4 boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DWight and Lewis have been pretty quiet yet we're only up 2 after 1.

Very good D in that 1st quarter. Just gotta hope that those Magic 3's dont start dropping.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo's jumper has vanished. I wish he wasn't so in love with it. We need to get our PGs attacking J-Will, try to get him in foul trouble.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is complaining to try to cover up that missed dunk, I don't think he was touched.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade's offense is abysmal lately. We should all know by now as Wade goes, so goes the Heat. He better get it together quick.

I'd like to say something good about Beasley lately but he only seems to perform when I crap on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's looking good so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is money tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoRel with the sweet post move :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3's...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not twice, JoREL...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, JWill lookin good out there...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

rofl Bealsey with the carry. Shocking they didn't call it. And nice dunk Joel. Point blank miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by DQ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please find ur stroke DQ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoREL outhustling!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the nice tip in. Other than that horrible point blank missed dunk, he's looked great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anthony with some up and down minutes. He made the jump hook he should've missed, and shouldn't have taken, misses the one he should've made, the misses an easy dunk. That was a nice tip he had before the time out, though, and he hasn't gotten his mandatory minimum offensive foul yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cook is handling the ball more than Arroyo, you can tell he still needs to develop some more driving moves. Hopefully hitting that mid-range J will get him going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

TOugh shot by Carter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally Dwyane has one of those NBA commercials with his voice. Pretty cool with the 'DESIRE' in HEAT-font at the end.

He's so off though


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy crap. I think my Over/Under on 3's will be blown up by the Magic tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

sigh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, you fall asleep for a couple of possessions and they make you pay by hitting back to back 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It sucks that UD thinks he's an offensive weapon now and that his spot-up jumper should be one of the team's go-to moves. I would't be surprised if this has something to do with Beasley's preference. They just haven't been falling as much as at the beginning of the season, and I'd much rather see them try to get a better shot that early in the shotclock.

Also weird that we go away from Beasley so quickly, even when he's carrying the team offensively.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow what a superstar call for Howard. Do you really have to call that for someone that big and strong?

ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we are getting *****ed right now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade - wake up, your playing HORRIBLE


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welcome to Orlando!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That better be offensive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO gets ****ed over, hard.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How is that not an offensive foul. Good lord. I guess they only call offensive fouls if you flop to your *** these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Welcome to Orlando!


Welcome to your *watch it, lets not get carried away here* Announcement Celebration


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is one of our worst players right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wake the **** up Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could Wade suck more?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank God the Wadettes are playing well or we'd be getting blown out right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas with 9 first half boards :O


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jorel!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I Love Joel Anthony!

Completely ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that Joel Anthony or Wilt Chamberlain? :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The ref's are blind, part 94


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What's the story with you guys calling Joel, Jorel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-43 Orlando at the half

Hopefully Wade shows up in the 2nd half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok what's up with JORell tonight? He knows theyre talking about him. At first I was wondering why the hell Chalmers took all that time, just to give the ball to Joel in the mid-post with Beasley on the floor. Still a bad idea, but it worked out this time.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I call Joel "Mr. Sixth Man of the Year". That or "Future Franchise Center".


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> What's the story with you guys calling Joel, Jorel?


Jor-El is Supermans dad's name.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe its now safe to say Wade has spent most of this season in a funk. It looks like he's taking the "play yourself into shape/rhythm" technique this year. This is easily the most unimpressive his body has looked since the XX season, and he's taking (and missing) way too many jumpers. Hopefully he can get with it and just play smart in the second half. If our defense holds and he can be solid, yet unspectacular, we may be able to pull this one out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Williams must like playing his old team, Heat dont look too shabby against one of the best teams in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont think ive seen Wade play this bad, ever. Including the Atlanta game a few days ago. He's really gotta get outta this rut.

JO is stinking it up also. JJ and Beas carrying the offensive load.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Jor-El is Supermans dad's name.


Oh, gotcha. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh: I had NO idea that's why we call him JoREL - i figured it was because thats how Eric and Tony pronounce his name! :laugh:!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone else like JO getting after Dwight's butt after Dwight elbowed him? This team has some fire. Even discounting a possible big move, this team in the playoffs plus an average Wade is going to be pretty nasty.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stop whining Dwyane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's reeeaaaaaaaally been hurting us. I'd like to see Chalmers get more aggressive to make up for Wade's lethargy and blunders.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Really Wade? Dumb pull up then cost us a possession with a T? Thanks, bud, thanks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smart move by JJ getting the foul on VC!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Mike.

JWill lightin Mario up...bad sign...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew J-Will would look nasty against us. Enjoy the other 68 dog-anus games from him Orlando.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I understand why Wade got that T, he has been getting beaten up and isn't getting any calls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone see that shot Wade just made after he got fouled?

Why not stuff like that during the game D?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many J's from Wade, take it to the rack man!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

J-Will is killing Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to keep complaining about Our Boy, but it seems like he's determined to shoot the worst FG% of his career.

JO misses two free throws, JWill hits a three.

Of course


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JWill...again...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm actually pleased with our offensive rebounds this half so far.

Jwill is toying with Chalmers. Chalmers need to step up on his off the ball D. On the ball, J-Will isn't doing anything, it is off the ball on pick and screens.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> J-Will is killing Mario.


Totally, and I don't know why we're not running a lot of offense at him like teams did against us. Chalmers has been on a miny tear, Arroyo's best attribute is his scoring ability, and we could even play Wade at PG and force Williams to guard Cook, who can score off-the-dribble now, and would totally out-man J-Will.

Spo frustrates me sometimes


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't realize Wade had only 8 points.

I'm not mad, I'm impressed. He is committed to sucking it up on national television, and he's passing with flying colors.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JWill...again...why didnt we sign him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rubbish call on Jorel...seriously...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive and dish from Flash to JHoops

Haha, who didn't see this coming with JWill? He plays well when focused and motivated, and it's easy to see why that's happening tonight. I'm still not upset we didn't sign him, considering his inconsistency and prior play. He was seldom motivated during those last couple seasons here.

Wade is looking much better now that he's looking to pass. He came out only looking for his shot, which is pretty unusual and not usually the recipe for victory. Fortunately Beasley and Joel held it down and we were able to stay with them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 2 UD for the buzzer beater.

Teams are packing the lane against Wade, he's gotta figure this out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tell me they didnt call a foul there...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

make a FREE throw!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Time to stretch the Magic lead with Wade at the bench. Just was starting to play well.

Spoelstra is a mastermind when it comes to game management. Beyond brilliance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Magic get the 3 right back.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This team the past two seasons has developed a bad habit of pull up three's. And it kills us all the time. We simply don't make enough like teams such as the Magic and Hawks for us to be able to pull it off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's trade Wade for Williams


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Time to stretch the Magic lead with Wade at the bench. Just was starting to play well.
> 
> Spoelstra is a mastermind when it comes to game management. Beyond brilliance.


Wade can't play 48 minutes a night.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> Wade can't play 48 minutes a night.


Oh Gosh, you just defended Erik Spoelstra. You're a dead man walking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice D, Udonis...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Go for the shot block JO...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Anderson killing us.... damn.


Arroyo is doing a good job on JWill... I'm surprised that we only decided to stick Arroyo on him now....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

myst said:


> Wade can't play 48 minutes a night.


No, but they could sit him for awhile when he sucks instead of leaving him in until he starts to do something positive and then pull him out.

Spoelstra's timing is impeccable!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't expect us to win this game, and while it's great we were competitive, it's really frustrating knowing how easily we could have won if Wade wasn't possessed most of the game.

I don't side with those that believe the Jordan's are a jinx, but I don't think it would be far off to surmise that the honor may have resulted in him being a little bit too cocky right.

Cook has been up and down this game. That was not a good shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're playing the back court I was talking about earlier. Let's go at J-Will now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great play by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pass Wade 2 UD!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Udonis fast break


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cant believe we're doing this good of a job on Dwight yet because of freaking J-Will we're losing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Geez, Wade, where have you been, bro?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333

Saw that coming from a mile away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade huge 3!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Wade, nice to see you again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Questionable decision on taking a pull up 3 after shooting so bad all night, but Wade is Wade and comes through when we need it.

I still don't like the play though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WADE!? WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN!

Thanks for showing up, though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice 3 Wade, now we have some momentum, and Howard is on the bench! time to take the game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

waaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol at the old man in the mr rogers sweater vest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that...is..i-is that Dwyane Wade? 

I remember him


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Heated said:


> lol at the old man in the mr rogers sweater vest.


I saw that, hilarious!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hahahaha

%&#@ ORLANDO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade fouled while shooting a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love it - go Wade! hahahaa!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is now getting calls finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was as clear as they get.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice!!!! very weak foul by Pietrus, 3 FT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade huge in the 4th!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What are these magic fans crying about an obvious foul? Shut up losers.

edit: that looked like another foul too, officials afraid to call that one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shame on you guys for complaining about Wade! lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo with the big tip in!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip JO!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lets go Heat! Lets go Heat! Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn! again JO, go for the block!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Block the shot JO...damn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have the worst offense in the league, creativity-wise. What was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade. stop settling...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

After these FTs, we must drive the ball at Howard or get the ball inside to JO. We have to get rid of Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf is up with all this one on one right now?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Bad offense on the last few sets, good defense. Man, exciting freaking game!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No ball-movement, no screens, no player movement. Just watch one guy dribble around the court.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF is that music?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, my feed just went off. Damn it!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Its called the "Lets leave Beas on the bench" offense.

It results in Wade-time, all the time.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Howard killing offensive glass now, sigh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Soft foul call for Dwight. Let's GO AT HIM.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sick block by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great shot JO. Wait until you're out of rhythm and more closely guarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel heartbreak coming


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice inbounds defense.

Spo 1 - Stan Van 0


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy crap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carter...i knew it


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn I hate Wince


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> I feel heartbreak coming


way to go! :kitty2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn.

They've hit some crazy 3's tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade will brick a three, we'll foul...etc...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Not over... Not over...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably game considering the night this team's offense has had. Why give up a wide-open Carter three? I understand it was from deep, but he should've been one of the top priorities.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want James Jones to take this. Him or DQ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas looks pissed/disinterested. I knew his stats would be a microcosm of those in the first half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WHy Haslem when we need treys?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Oh, thats why.

Nice tip UD.

Choke JWill! CHOKE!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JVG with the jinx on us. Thanks.

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That's the J-Will we know and love!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He missed both


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes CHOKE JOB!!!

Cmon Wade, we need you RIGHT NOW!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> ^ Oh, thats why.
> 
> Nice tip UD.
> 
> Choke JWill! CHOKE!!!


dude, now say soemthing positive since you're calling everything.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

YESSS, Heat catch a break! Game winner time!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas in :O


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]@!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW!!!

I joked to myself that Beas would make the shot.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My feed is off so I am counting on you guys!!!! 99-98 with a second left OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OGM GOM GOM O !


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R
O
F
L

HEAT WIN... somehow. Nice job BEAS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES! 

I literally typed Beas ftw before that happened!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I just **** myelf!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im amazed! WOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a win!

Awesome tip in dunk by Bease!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!

Mike really needs to be cut some slack now. Probably a goaltend, but still good hustle.

Maybe not a goaltend, just a bad shot by Wade.

Wow, what a win!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WOW!

Hell of a 4th qtr!

B-EASYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

%$&# ORLANDO! Muahahahaha!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice perseverance Heat, gotta give it to this team for not folding down the stretch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we stole that. Wow.

Thank you Jason Williams.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where's the Magic fan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike and D-Wade with J-Jax. Wade says it was an assist and Mike says it was a rebound :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO had 13 and 16 and Mike had 15 and 12. Those are big double doubles.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone watching the Magic sunsports feed??? The Magic sun sports version of "jason jackson" asked JO to carve a piece of Turkey, which he had no idea how to do. After he cut a piece of Beasley came running and asked him for a piece! haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, I saw that. Mike was about to eat the piece JO cut off but someone said not to


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The saying is "winning cures all," but I think that in most is a fallacy. This would be one. There are still a lot of problems with this team right now, and I'd say we were pretty lucky to win, despite some of the poor officiating that went on throughout the game (though probably balanced out by the end).

First of all, where the hell was Mario Chalmers? Forget that he's coming off following a career-high 30 pt game with his best game of the season, he's going against a guy we know as well as anyone can't guard a beanbag. Why was he 0-3 with 2 assists? Very troubling.

It was great to see Wade turn it around a little bit and make smarter plays toward the end, but he really needs to get out of this slump. I can't believe we're playing the Wizards again next, already for the third time this season. Wade's game-winning attempt, though poorly prepped due to a helter-skelter inbound, missed everything, also a little bit discouraging. 

JMP is talking about the move the HEAT made that I'd recommended we should use earlier in the game to slow J-Will. He didn't score the last 8 mins of the game because Cook was on him. Good thing Spo finally woke up. I understand Erik is learning on the job, but you'd think his staff would help him out a little more.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We won but you're going after Spo? All I know is I heard Jeff Van Gundy and Hubie Brown gushing over him all game long. "If you don't like Erik Spoelstra and his coaching, you don't like coaching."


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny how things work out sometimes, Beas comes in for one play and matches Haslem's game winner from the other day. Props to Spo for breaking out of that mechanical rotation tonight, giving Cook and JJ big 4th quarter minutes. 

Is Wade injured or something? That stretch by Wade where he just kept crossing over to his left and pulling up for the J about 3 times in a row was UGLY. Pietrus knew it was coming every time, although he still kept getting dangerously close to fouling him on each jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Funny **** :laugh:

Who gets POTG tonight guys? Wade? Beas? JO?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a really tough call. Mike carried us early and got the game winning basket, JO had a huge double double and played Dwight to a draw, and D-Wade's huge 4th got us the win.

I'll go with JO. 

D-Wade is just held to a higher standard and for 3 quarters he was not good at all.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley game winning dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another angle:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwight's face is priceless!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have to go Joel Anthony for POTG!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and here i thought everyone knew the true meaning of Jor-El. c mon guys!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i was watching this game with my friends at a pub. yes i got trashed for a bit and jumped for joy when Beasley made that last dunk. great night indeed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

How can the POTG not be the one who gave us the 99th point????

He played well throughout the game as well and delivered the game winner. Bease for POTG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas or JO?

15 and 12 + game winner or 13 and 16 matching Dwight?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JO was solid but quiet, I didnt even notice him grab all those boards. Beas carried us at the beginning but disappeared in the second half.

Michael was kind of limited by his second half minutes, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. To me, he sealed it with the game-winner. Because of him giving us the final lead, I vote to give Mike his first POTG in a victory.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I vote JO, although its very close between him and Beasley. I think 13/16 and playing Dwight to a standstill (plus getting him in foul trouble) contributed more to the win. Look at how Dwight cleaned up the glass in the final few minutes, if that was there all game we would have been dead in the water. JO also had 7 offensive rebounds, which is monstrous.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

In all seriousness, I vote JO.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I vote Beas cause that game winner was sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30, Adam, Ibiza, or someone else needs to break this 3-3 tie for POTG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im going for Beas. Not just because their stats were similar and Beas had the game winner, but because he thoroughly outplayed Rashard Lewis as well, whose normally a struggle for Mike.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> MB30, Adam, Ibiza, or someone else needs to break this 3-3 tie for POTG.


I guess I count as someone else??? 

I pick Wade. He had a crappy 3 quarters, but without him we don't have a chance of winning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: my bad myst.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im leaning slightly towards O'Neal....

matching up with Dwight is no game of dominoes and he played well.


----------

